# Xbox rings of death



## Me76 (Feb 12, 2010)

My BF's Xbox has the rings of death.  Is there anything to be done?  It is out of warranty. 

I have looked at the You Tube videos of how to fix it but to be honest, both of us are pretty crap at that type of thing.  

A friend of ours was telling us about some place that you can send it off to for £50 but then his broke again after 3 months anyway. 

Argos have new ones for £99 at the moment.  I am thinking about just getting him a new one as the poor mite has Assassin's Creed two that he had only played for 15 minutes and I had pre-ordered Bio-Shock 2 for him and that came in the post the other day and is taunting him. 

The box that has died was an arcade.  Is there anyway we can get our save data and downloaded games off it and transfer to a new one?


----------



## bmd (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a bit of a faff to fix the red ring thing (as it were) and as you say, it's not always certain that something else isn't gonna go. As it's an Arcade are you sure it's over 3 years old? They were first released in Oct 07 so I think you're still within the warranty period.

Go here to check if it is. Don't forget to change the country to UK on that page, it's just above the Xbox logo on the top left, otherwise it keeps telling you to go to your own country and try from there.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2010)

Is it less than 3 years old? If so, MS will still fix it for free. Go to xbox.com and their support section.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 12, 2010)

Bear in mind the warranty specifically for RROD faults is 3 years not 1 year.

Mate at work went through this recently. He bought all the gear to fix it and spent a couple of nights methodically taking it to bits and re-greasing the processor and GPU and putting it all back together and it still didn't work in the end. He ended up getting one from Argos for £99 and swapping his disk into it.

Don't know about the games, but isn't the arcade the one with no hard drive? In which case surely you just swap over your memory card or whatever. I'm talking here as someone who doesn't actually own an xbox.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> It's a bit of a faff to fix the red ring thing (as it were) and as you say, it's not always certain that something else isn't gonna go. As it's an Arcade are you sure it's over 3 years old? They were first released in Oct 07 so I think you're still within the warranty period.
> 
> Go here to check if it is. Don't forget to change the country to UK on that page, it's just above the Xbox logo on the top left, otherwise it keeps telling you to go to your own country and try from there.





Crispy said:


> Is it less than 3 years old? If so, MS will still fix it for free. Go to xbox.com and their support section.



That's cool - I thought it would only be a year.  I just checked my e-mails (oh the joys of shopping online) and I only bought it in May 2008.  And also found out it is a premium console, whatever one of those is.

Edit - just looked and my console needs to be registered.  Won;t be able to do that til I get home as it needs the serial number but if I register it just to get it repaired, do you think they will still do it?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes no problems at all


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes - they'll fix it no problem, you just fill out an on-line form and print off a UPS label, who'll collect it and usually return it within 10 days.


----------



## bmd (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine was out of the three year warranty, I'd fixed the red rings problem myself so I'd opened the case and taken the motherboard apart basically, the drive was flashed and they still fixed another problem it had for free. 10 days turnaround, they pay to pick it up and send it back and you get one months free Xbox Live Gold membership.

Bob2009 sent his off with a copied game in the drive and it came back with it in. I suppose it's his property so they should send it back but still, it made me grin.

Not bad really.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> ...As it's an Arcade are you sure it's over 3 years old? They were first released in Oct 07 so I think you're still within the warranty period...



It's a moot point now, but they were first released in December 2005. My Arcade is over 4 years old now, had the rrod twice in that period.


----------

